# German regulator: IPRN in Germany are legal



## Aka-Aka (29 Dezember 2010)

Bundesnetzagentur schrieb:
			
		

> Ein telekommunikationsrechtlicher Verstoß ist durch das Bewerben und  Anbieten von internationalen Rufnummern grundsätzlich nicht ersichtlich.


Welcome, my dear friends. You are allowed to offer international numbers as a billing solution for audiotex (PRS) in Germany. Hope to see you soon. But take care, you are not allowed to *use* them (so don't get caught red handed)

Die Bundesnetzagentur findet es also unbedenklich, wenn internationale Rufnummern als Mehrwertlösung für Deutschland beworben werden. Grund: Dabei handelt es sich nicht um eine rechtswidrige *Nutzung* dieser Nummern.


----------

